# SM Minato vs Nagato



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

Location - Konoha crater

Knowledge - Minato knows of Deva's abilities and Nagato knows Minato possesses SM and Hiraishin.

Distance - 50 meters

Lets go. I believe Minato can win this high-xhigh difficulty, though he can lose at the same difficulty. 

Itachi is no longer in the equation. The Yellow flash prevails, lads. You should have known.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

[Slightly Weakened] KCM Naruto + FP Killer Bee + FP Edo Itachi nearly failed to defeat Nagato, who essentially wasn't abusing his Edo abilities (spamming CST or Asura), mainly through the fault of Kabuto. 

If this is Prime Nagato, in control of his own body, with near full knowledge, 

No, Minato is not defeating him.

As of right now we don't even know if Minato can use it while alive, Orochimaru couldn't. There's a matter of his body not being durable enough to sustain it. With an Edo body there is no real physical deficiencies, as we saw Edo Cripple Nagato nearly shunshin blitz Killer Bee. The dude couldn't walk while alive. 

Naruto is a combination of Minato and Kushina's blood, Kushina has arguably the strongest life force in current manga, which may be the reason why Naruto is the strongest Sage.

As of right now he has virtually no SM feats, all he did was throw a kunai, enter SM then teleport with a Rasengan. He might only be able to stay in SM for a couple of seconds- he might not be able to walk in SM- who knows?


----------



## Bonly (Feb 19, 2014)

Only way I see Minato winning is if he used SM and he's fast enough to outright blitz Nagato.


----------



## Kai (Feb 19, 2014)

It can go either way.



			
				DaVizWiz said:
			
		

> KCM Naruto + Killer Bee + Itachi nearly failed to defeat Nagato.


Actually Naruto, Bee, and Itachi stomped Nagato. He stood no chance against all three of them.


----------



## Krippy (Feb 19, 2014)

If Both characters are alive then Nagato one-shots with CST.

If Minato is an Edo then he might give Nagato a high diff fight before getting his soul ripped out.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 19, 2014)

He has enhanced danger sensing, multiple SM clones he can mark with Hiraishin, large chakra pool, frog kata and Sage Rasengans.
S/T Barrier counters CST and Minato is practically untouchable seeing his already top tier reflexes and speed is enhanced with SM.
 Non PIS SM Minato should take this high diff.


----------



## Legendary Itachi (Feb 19, 2014)

He has no answer to CT, and Rasengans won't help against Nagato. All Kunais Minato placed get blown by Nagato's AOE techs and summons.

His only chance is a questionable Kunai sneak, and the chance is next to none if Nagato has full intel on Minato.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

> Actually Naruto, Bee, and Itachi stomped Nagato. He stood no chance against all three of them.


This is quite ridiculous.

He was ripping the soul of the 9 tailed Jinchuriki out and about to blow the 8 tailed Jinchuriki to shit at point blank.

When your soul is being ripped out and your being strangled with a gun in your face a stomp in already out of the equation. 

He then utilized CT, which was countered, then stood there and let himself be impaled by Totsuka.

If this were Prime Edo Nagato (with control), he would have been spamming CST every other second (Konoha Obliterating Level) from an extended distance. The first one would have killed all three. That nuke (CST), which was weaker through the medium of Deva Path, and weaker because Nagato was a fucking corpse at the time, is still top 5 in AoE destruction. 

You don't even understand the type of power Prime Edo Nagato could have manifested.


----------



## Master Sephiroth (Feb 19, 2014)

At 50 meters starting distance I'm gonna go with Nagato. Minato could arguably blitz at a closer range in SM. But Nagato's power is still above Minato's, so if he can't blitz, he and his kunai are going to get sent as far as the toad bosses got sent


----------



## Turrin (Feb 19, 2014)

Depends on what Nagato he faces.

If this is Edo Nagato W/ SM + Hiraishin Minato can avoid almost all of Edo Nagato's Jutsu, even CT he can escape w/ Hiraishin. The only problem would be CST w/o knowledge, all though w/ SM sensing he might be able to sense a big move like that coming and attempt to ether kill Deva before it goes off or teleport a safe distance away (not sure if ST Barrier would work or not, ether). Additionally w/ SM enhanced strength that gives Minato more than enough killing potential w/o needing his chakra based moves that can be absorbed by Fu Jutsu Kyuuin and Minato's speed is both perfect for exploiting Nagato's lack of mobility and Shinra Tensei cool downs. Ultimately the toughest bit for Minato is actually putting Nagato down, considering the only Jutsu he's shown that could seal him (Shiki Fuujin) would result in a draw; though I imagine that Minato might have less Uzamaki Fuuinjutsu he could use to seal him (or could summon out a Toad to help aid him in doing so). Anyway I lean towards Minato w/ extremely high diff, but Nagato could also win w/ a well place CST.

If this is living Nagato w/ his Pain Rikudo than I don't see Minato winning based on current feats. Defeating Pain Rikudo w/ no knowledge is a major task that would leave Minato very tired out by the time he won and this is assuming he doesn't eat a CST. To than go on to face Nagato, who can summon GM w/ 7 Bijuu sealed into it would be too much on Minato's stamina supply. Now granted if Minato could fuse w/ Ma/Pa, well than fuck he might actually be able to win even in this scenario and is outright stronger than any incarnation of Nagato (like Edo Minato is).


----------



## fior fior (Feb 19, 2014)

If by Nagato you mean the cripple behind the Pain bodies then Minato wins mid-high diff.

Living, youthful Nagato destroys Minato low-diff.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 19, 2014)

Again, Nagato activates Preta path and Asura path and there is not much Minato can do to him. SM Minato's only feat is having his arm being kicked like a soccer game. Therefore i would want to wait more to put him in a fight against an opponent that can counter him.

Minato can try to abuse the five second interval, but he will have to know when it's going to be used, sensors and sharingan users failed to notice or sense ST, therefore that's out of the equation.

If Minato is hit and teleports, he will keep momentum behind, still enough to crash hard and be hurt, and with knowledge of Hiraishin Nagato is not letting any Kunai near him, nor behind him. All of them will be scattered around the battlefield with Shinra Tensei, crushed with summons, destroyed with missiles/laser, leaving Minato with only shunshin, and he is not blitzing Nagato without Hiraishin.

Therefore i go with Nagato, with hard diff.


----------



## Jizznificent (Feb 19, 2014)

both SM and KCM minato would lose against nagato more times than not imo.

however BM minato would be a completely different story lol.


----------



## Super Chief (Feb 19, 2014)

By Nagato do you mean his original body using all the abilities, or do you mean his style of fighting as Pain by using Six Outer Paths?


----------



## R o r o n o a Z o r o (Feb 19, 2014)

Legendary Itachi said:


> *He has no answer to CT*, and Rasengans won't help against Nagato. All Kunais Minato placed get blown by Nagato's AOE techs and summons.



Actually he has a counter for CT,I can't see a reason why S/T barrier can't teleport it away.

OT:I belive that Nagato is stronger than Minato and has more stronger jutsu but only thing Minato can't counter from Nagato's side is shinra tensei.Minato loses only because of ST as he can counter everything Nagato can offer.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Hashirama Senju012 said:


> Actually he has a counter for CT,I can't see a reason why S/T barrier can't teleport it away.
> 
> OT:I belive that Nagato is stronger than Minato and has more stronger jutsu but only thing Minato can't counter from Nagato's side is shinra tensei.Minato loses only because of ST as he can counter everything Nagato can offer.


He can't teleport it away because everything would be sucked into it.

Minato needs an outside source to teleport it to. Considering a weaker path variant sucked up an entire mountain range with no calc to it's depth, there is arguably 0 chance Minato can get a kunai outside out that range before he's sucked in and destroyed, unless you think Minato can throw a kunai at a velocity that outright ignores CT's pull and lands a mountain range+ over, assuming it doesn't hit one of the thousands of boulders being sucked up with Minato before reaching said distance. 

Regardless, CT is not required. Minato doesn't have knowledge on Preta, Asura, Animal or Human Path. Rasengans are absorbed, and kunais are destroyed with laser blasts that blew up village blocks. 

Then there's Gedo Mazo, a giant tank with chakra roar/blast capabilities and soul dragon release, all of which he again has no knowledge on.


----------



## joshhookway (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato counters all of Deva's abilities with FTG.
Minato can use frog kata to destroy Nagato.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Minato counters all of Deva's abilities with FTG.
> Minato can use frog kata to destroy Nagato.


He cannot use Frog Kata.

Where are your feats man?

The dude literally didn't take a single step in SM or showcase any of the powers a Sage possesses.

In all likelyhood he probably can't even enter it while alive, because his body cannot maintain it.


----------



## Strict (Feb 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> He cannot use Frog Kata.
> 
> Where are your feats man?
> 
> ...



How makes this sense? He mastered Sage Mode but can't use it while alive? Judging by appearance, he mastered Sage Mode to Naruto's extent. 

I consider it an asspull though. Minato would push him to high diff.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

If Minato's body couldn't handle it then he wouldn't be a perfect sage. Yet he was. Like Strict said, Minato's SM is an utter asspull, but manga is manga, and I ain't complainin'.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Strict said:


> How makes this sense? He mastered Sage Mode but can't use it while alive? Judging by appearance, he mastered Sage Mode to Naruto's extent.
> 
> I consider it an asspull though. Minato would push him to high diff.


What the fuck are you talking about?

He's not a perfect Sage. 



Bonly Jr. said:


> If Minato's body couldn't handle it then he wouldn't be a perfect sage. Yet he was. Like Strict said, Minato's SM is an utter asspull, but manga is manga, and I ain't complainin'.


He's not a perfect sage LOL.

you have NOOOOOOO feats.
NONE

No argument can be produced from what was displayed in that chapter. He did absolutely nothing he couldn't in his base mode.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

Hey genius. You see Jiraiya, yeah the sage with the big nose who needs Ma and Pa to enter it for him? We call that an imperfect sage. But you see Naruto and Minato, the two who can enter SM nigh instantly with no signs of imperfectness? Yeah, we call them perfect sages.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Hey genius. You see Jiraiya, yeah the sage with the big nose who needs Ma and Pa to enter it for him? We call that an imperfect sage. But you see Naruto and Minato, the two who can enter SM nigh instantly with no signs of imperfectness? Yeah, we call them perfect sages.


Hey Genius, you see Naruto in the early parts of his training sipping dat Sage water?

Did he have a fucking frog nose?

Argument concluded.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> Hey Genius, you see Naruto in the early parts of his training?
> 
> Did he have a fucking frog nose?
> 
> Argument concluded.



Do you see any signs of imperfectness *right now?* from Naruto? Nope.
Do you see any signs of imperfectness *right now* from Minato? Nope.

What Naruto looked like in training has nothing to do with what he can and can't do now. By this bullshit logic, Sasuke can still only use chidori twice a day. Lol, you're dismissed.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Bonly Jr. said:


> Do you see any signs of imperfectness *right now?* from Naruto? Nope.
> Do you see any signs of imperfectness *right now* from Minato? Nope.
> 
> What Naruto looked like in training has nothing to do with what he can and can't do now. By this bullshit logic, Sasuke can still only use chidori twice a day. Lol, you're dismissed.


What the fuck does imperfectness mean? Not looking like a frog?

Naruto did not look like a frog while in SM, without entering it himself, while early in his training. Yes, he sipped dat magic sage water and entered SM. 

Not looking like a frog =/= A fucking Perfect Sage

WANK WANK WANK


----------



## Strict (Feb 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> What the fuck are you talking about?
> 
> He's not a perfect Sage.




Calm down buddy.



Judging by appearance, Fukasaku called Naruto a true sage. Minato has the exact same appearance and enters Sage Mode in 1-2 seconds. You are just sulky now.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> What the fuck does imperfectness mean? Not looking like a frog?
> 
> Naruto did not look like a frog while in SM, without entering it himself, while early in his training. Yes, he sipped dat magic sage water and entered SM.
> 
> ...



That's exactly what it means. To achieve perfect SM you must be able to harness the nature energy but absorbing too much leads to uncalled for facial features, like Jiraiya. Naruto doesn't have this problem now that he's a perfect sage. The same can be said about Minato. The fact that he enters it  *nigh instantly* with *no unwanted facial features* points to him being a perfect sage.

"entered sage mode by drinking sage water". Sorry there buddy, I didn't realise Minato kept sage water stashed in his asshole. Lol, you have zero point. Minato accessed it completely by himself, with no water, nor assisstance. So what else could have lead him to achieve SM not for him mastering it? Lol at this shitty comparison. I'll say it again, I guess Sasuke can only use Chidori twice a day because that was his limit during his training period.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

Strict said:


> Calm down buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by appearance, Fukasaku called Naruto a true sage. Minato has the exact same appearance and enters Sage Mode in 1-2 seconds. You are just sulky now.



Lmfao, done soloed him.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Strict said:


> Calm down buddy.
> 
> 
> 
> Judging by appearance, Fukasaku called Naruto a true sage. Minato has the exact same appearance and enters Sage Mode in 1-2 seconds. You are just sulky now.


I'm not sulky at all. The ability to flow and control Natural Energy into your body does not mean you are a perfect Sage. The Pigmentation on your fucking eyeball has 0 to do with the ability to improve from Natural Energy inflation. 

If his living body cannot handle being a medium of all that is existence (Natural Energy), then he is not a Sage. 

Orochimaru could not do this, nothing suggests Minato would be able to. 



Bonly Jr. said:


> That's exactly what it means. To achieve perfect SM you must be able to harness the nature energy but absorbing too much leads to uncalled for facial features, like Jiraiya. Naruto doesn't have this problem now that he's a perfect sage. The same can be said about Minato. The fact that he enters it  *nigh instantly* with *no unwanted facial features* points to him being a perfect sage.
> 
> "entered sage mode by drinking sage water". Sorry there buddy, I didn't realise Minato kept sage water stashed in his asshole. Lol, you have zero point. Minato accessed it completely by himself, with no water, nor assisstance. So what else could have lead him to achieve SM not for him mastering it? Lol at this shitty comparison. I'll say it again, I guess Sasuke can only use Chidori twice a day because that was his limit during his training period.


You missed my entire point, Naruto did not look like a frog during the early training as a Sage. He was not a Perfect Sage then, or even close to it at that point. 

Your argument is a fucking joke. Dark pigmentation? All Edos have dark eyes, they're fucking dead. 

Being a perfect sage means many things
1. Enter SM without help
2. Maintain SM indefinitely 
3. Perform Katas
4. Advanced Sensory Pre-cog

Minato failed to do 3 out of 4 of those. He's not a perfect Sage.

Moreover, I guess because Kabuto looks like a fucking dragon from hell he isn't a Perfect Sage either by your definition, even though he's clearly the most developed Natural Energy manipulator in the manga.


----------



## Thunder (Feb 19, 2014)

It's funny watching people get so upset over this reveal. Anyway, as of yet, we don't have enough information to conclude anything definitive about Minato's Sage Mode, because he didn't do anything with it. That simple. Don't waste your time raging over nothing.

Minato's Sage Mode may be an imperfect version, or it may not be. Doesn't change the fact that he knows Senjutsu. And if you don't think that means anything, you're only setting yourself up to be disappointed in the future.


----------



## Bonly Jr. (Feb 19, 2014)

DaVizWiz said:


> I'm not sulky at all. The ability to flow Natural Energy into your body does not mean you are a perfect Sage. The Pigmentation on your fucking eyeball has 0 to do with the ability to improve from Natural Energy inflation.
> 
> You missed my entire point, Naruto did not look like a frog during the early training as a Sage. He was not a Perfect Sage then, or even close to it as that point.
> 
> ...



[1]/[]/[3]. I'm sorry, could you repeat yourself?

It's a simple concept. Concerning toad SM, we've seen two types. 1) Perfect and 2) imperfect. Why was Jiraiya imperfect? Because he couldn't enter by himself and absorbed a little too much nature energy, causing his face to turn into a slight frogs appearance. Minato doesn't have either of those problems. Point proven.

Riiight, not like Minato's been in SM for about 10 seconds, right? Your Kabuto comparison fails. We've only seen one type of DSM, and that's Kabuto's, so we can make the distinction. However, concerning the toad sage, we've seen both perfect and imperfect meaning we can make the distinction. u iz to smartz for me.


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Bonly Jr. said:


> [1]/[]/[3]. I'm sorry, could you repeat yourself?
> 
> It's a simple concept. Concerning toad SM, we've seen two types. 1) Perfect and 2) imperfect. Why was Jiraiya imperfect? Because he couldn't enter by himself and absorbed a little too much nature energy, causing his face to turn into a slight frogs appearance. Minato doesn't have either of those problems. Point proven.
> 
> Riiight, not like Minato's been in SM for about 10 seconds, right? Your Kabuto comparison fails. We've only seen one type of DSM, and that's Kabuto's, so we can make the distinction. However, concerning the toad sage, we've seen both perfect and imperfect meaning we can make the distinction. u iz to smartz for me.


You've seen someone who looks like a frog, and someone who doesn't. If that is your definition of an imperfect and perfect Sage, you might need to get a cat scan. 

You don't seem to understand that controlling the Natural Energy running through your body and not transforming has absolutely nothing to do with being a Perfect Sage, Jiraiya could do that. That is simply being a battery of Natural Energy whilst avoiding lethal mutation, WHILE DOING NOTHING. 

By this definition, Naruto was a perfect Sage the moment he didn't look like a fucking frog- not when he started moving in it and crashing through boulders, throwing them and busting concrete with kicks. No, just the moment he had Natural Energy going through him and didn't look like a fucking animal. That's a perfect Sage? Okay. 

In other words, Orochimaru is a Perfect Sage because he absorbed Kabuto's SM, and didn't turn into a stone snake. 

Minato has shown nothing to suggest he can even TAKE A FUCKING STEP in Sage Mode.

He is not a Perfect Sage, you have no feats concluding such. You will never win this debate with that logic.

Minato was in SM for less than 5 seconds and did not take a single step, which concludes nothing. In other words, everything you're stating at this point is opinion, a poor one at that.


----------



## eyeknockout (Feb 19, 2014)

minato's arms get ripped off within a minute of the fight. minato has no chance, if this was minato before being revived then he'd do better, but if this is after being revived minato even with SM he's pathetic.


----------



## Okodi (Feb 19, 2014)

Minato would win this.

The Deva powers would get negated by Hiraishin. There is a 5 second minimum interval between the Shinra tensei and Bansho tein and using a big ST or CT would drain Nagato greatly while The Yellow Flash would teleport and blitz. Minato showed the great range of his tags when he fought of Obito and teleported the Bijuudama, and showed it again on a Juubidama. The object got teleported to places farther than the craters caused by Nagato's 2 jutsus and since Minato knows about Deva abilities, he will have set up tags that only he can remove.

Nagato has no way of removing the tags. Since he knows about Hiraishin he could have preta active and try to drain Minato's chakra. However, Nagato has only been shown able to drain Bijuu chakra and nin/senninjutsu. Absorbing senjutsu directly might be a hazard for Nagato himself as it was for his Preta Path body.

Minato with his own great speed and having perfect SM perks should take out Nagato fairly easy as Naruto's SM has been shown to be good enough to keep up with Asura missiles and summoned animals. Minato could arguably even tag the toads he summons in order to protect them (or have them die like Rin ). The Gedo Mazo and it's ghosts may be used as a last resort, but if Hanzo could dodge it then The Yellow Flash with SM should have little trouble doing so.

If Nagato could grab Minato and activate the Human path powers quickly then he might have a chance assuming he can grab Minato and that grabbing the foe is required.

My overall conclusion is that Minato wins.

He is protected/highly resilient to any Deva ability through Hiraishin and Preta abilities draining his chakra directly might petrify Nagato since Minato has perfect SM. Nagato would need to bring out the Gedo Mazo or grab Minato drag out his soul. That is assuming he could catch the fastest ninja in Naruto history whilst he is using SM.

And people please don't misinterpret Minato's SM feat. Yes, Madara ripped Minato's arm off but he would rip Nagato a new one as well. SM in itself is a feat and saying that Minato has no shown feats in SM is true but it is also a great lack of being able to assess the situation. It is Madara that is extremely strong and possesses that freakish power, not Nagato!


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Feb 19, 2014)

...depends on the version of Nagato you're taking about. 
If you're referring to Pein Rikudou, I think it could go either way. 

Nagato takes the victory with low difficulty... if it's his living, mobile body.
Immobile Nagato takes the victory with moderate difficulty.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 19, 2014)

joshhookway said:


> Minato counters all of Deva's abilities with FTG.
> Minato can use frog kata to destroy Nagato.


You have no reason to believe this.

Hell, we don't even know if Minato was somehow capable of using Senjutsu before he died and he just didn't learn how to balance Natural energy to obtain Senjutsu after observing Naruto (I know, asspull, but this is what the manga is telling us), so do you believe he can use Frog Kata as well despite he never saw Naruto doing it?

And no, Minato loses.

Edit: Why do people act as if Deva Path is the only jutsu that Nagato can use?


----------



## DaVizWiz (Feb 19, 2014)

Lol, Nagato is getting blitzed with CT active now? 

Holy shit the fanboys have come out to play tonight.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 19, 2014)

Nagato wins this mid/high diff 

With the starting distance of 50m and Nagato being a sensor i dont see Minato outright blitzing nagato,,, 
Minato here only has the knowledge of Deva Paths abilities while they do suit him,,, it still doesnt benefit him more than nagato since Nagato here knows all about his FTG which is his main arsenal 
ST deflects all the kunai away from him thus making FTG very difficult for Minato 
Multiple Summons and Shurado Missiles alone would keep the distance high,,,,,,since they cover such a large AOE,,,, 

A casual ST from immobile Nagato destroyed an ST,, no sensor has shown the ability to sense or evade ST since its near instant and also covers a  large AOE,,,, A boss sized ST is bound to hit Minato once since he wont be able to sense it,, and dodging it with FTG doesnt really seem possible,, since MInato wont see it coming,,,, a boss sized ST is going to injure Minato quite a bit,,, 
AS for SM,, I really dont see Minato using it since the mindset is in IC,,, however assuming it does,, it would still fail to turn Nagato into a frog,, since Preta Path absorbed 2 Sage enhanced FRS,,, comfortably,,,
normal rasengans are not turning Nagato who is much proficient with his paths, into a frog,,,
Nagato has way too many ways to attack Minato,, and i can see several summons and missiles spams forcing minato to attack and its possiible that minato gets outlasted eventually

Minato has no counters to CT as well,,, that alone ends it for him


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 19, 2014)

Retcon plain and simple, we've simply got to accept that Minato's got a perfect Sage Mode. 

As for the thread. It is very hard to comment without knowing which Nagato variant we're talking about:

- Prime/Healthy Nagato
- Crippled Nagato
- Pain Rikudou

?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2014)

eyeknockout said:


> minato's arms get ripped off within a minute of the fight. minato has no chance, if this was minato before being revived then he'd do better, but if this is after being revived minato even with SM he's pathetic.



> implying Nagato is as strong as JJ madara.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 19, 2014)

Regardless on which Nagato you choose, I don't see Minato's chances of winning improving drastically. They're better than before but not drastically so.

However I don't quite think he's got a secured win against prime Nagato, who still has the best sensing feat in the manga. Combine that with the undetectable nature of Shinra Tensei, and Nagato has a good shot against Minato. The Shinra Tensei should be able to damage SM Minato badly seeing as it is generally far stronger than the one Pain used. 

There is also the CT factor. I don't see what Minato can possibly do if that comes out.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2014)

S/T barrier can deal with CT.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 19, 2014)

Elia said:


> S/T barrier can deal with CT.



Where will he teleport it?


----------



## Trojan (Feb 19, 2014)

Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Where will he teleport it?



to the sea. 
or itachi's @$$.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 19, 2014)

How will Minato make the core touch the barrier?


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 19, 2014)

Elia said:


> S/T barrier can deal with CT.



Not happening,, 
S/T Barrier is more suited for projectiles,,,


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 20, 2014)

Elia said:


> to the sea.
> or itachi's @$$.



Wouldn't Nagato just make another? Worst thing he can do is encourage Nagato to throw one after another.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 20, 2014)

Minato has shown he can warp whatever he or his chakra is touching that includes the seal on his Hiraishin kunai. He can also warp multiple things at the same time. He even warped the kyuubi without touching it.



Minato can counter CT without much difficulty considering he can warp Juubi's TBB which is far more powerful in base.

Only thing that can beat Minato is CST but with Minato's reflexes and sage sensing he should be able to avoid it and no one can better abuse the 5 second window than him.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> Not happening,,
> S/T Barrier is more suited for projectiles,,,



proof?
Also, CT is basically the same thing either way as projectiles. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> Wouldn't Nagato just make another? Worst thing he can do is encourage Nagato to throw one after another.



Actually that will cause Nagato much more than Minato.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 20, 2014)

Elia said:


> proof?
> Also, CT is basically the same thing either way as projectiles.



How is minato going to touch the core??? 
where will he teleport to,, since he doesnt have any prep in this battle??? 
how is CT a projectile????


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 20, 2014)

Elia said:


> Actually that will cause Nagato much more than Minato.



I don't think chakra is a problem for Nagato.


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> How is minato going to touch the core???
> where will he teleport to,, since he doesnt have any prep in this battle???
> how is CT a projectile????



who said he needs to touch it? 
Have you seen him touching Kurama's TBB or the Juubi's TBB? 

He can teleport it to anywhere he wants to make himself save. 



Munboy Dracule O'Brian said:


> I don't think chakra is a problem for Nagato.



I don't think it's a problem for Minato either. Also, seeing how Nagato was suffering from it, yes,
it surely will be a problem for him to make it over and over again.


----------



## ARGUS (Feb 20, 2014)

Elia said:


> who said he needs to touch it?
> Have you seen him touch Kurama's TBB or the Juubi's TBB?
> 
> He can teleport it to anywhere he wants to make himself save.



Where will he teleport it to,,,thats the thing,, bcz the core will suck up all the kunai,,, 
he needs markings to do that



> I don't it's a problem for Minato either. Also, seeing how Nagato was suffering from it, yes,
> it surely will be a problem for him to make it over and over again.



It should be obvious through manga that 
nagato has way more chakra reserves than minato,,, 
minato does not have the kyuubi here,,,, 
Nagato was sufferring since he solod the entire konoha and had his puppets fight the kyuubi,, while being crippled


----------



## Trojan (Feb 20, 2014)

Kifflom!! said:


> Where will he teleport it to,,,thats the thing,, bcz the core will suck up all the kunai,,,
> he needs markings to do that
> 
> 
> ...



- Minato's shunshin speed was more than enough to cross through the entire village, and cover
the space around the Juubi to place his Kunais. It shouldn't be hard for him to make a clone 
and use shunshin to cover a huge area.

Also, there is no way that Nagato is going to use CT from the first second, but he will use it later on as we saw twice. Thus, through out the course of battle, Minato would have has marks already placed in several places as he always does.

- Yes, it's true that Nagato has more chakra, but it also true that his jutsus needs much more chakra than Minato's jutsus.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 20, 2014)

Nagato fought the entire village of Konoha by spamming large summons (that require a significant amount of chakra), used a large scale Shinra Tensei, fought SM Naruto and his summons, fought KN6 and used Chibaku Tensei (and he mentioned he was going to make it larger) and, finally, had enough chakra to revive each villager that died during the invasion.

So, no, chakra isn't a problem for Nagato.


----------



## Rocky (Feb 20, 2014)

Nagato can probably make a lot of Chibaku Tenseis. Remember; they don't have to be very large. Minato isn't KN8 sized.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2014)

Jagger said:


> You have no reason to believe this.
> 
> Hell, we don't even know if Minato was somehow capable of using Senjutsu before he died and he just didn't learn how to balance Natural energy to obtain Senjutsu after observing Naruto (I know, asspull, but this is what the manga is telling us), so do you believe he can use Frog Kata as well despite he never saw Naruto doing it?
> 
> ...



Deva has all of Nagato's largest attacks.


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> How will Minato make the core touch the barrier?



Minato will warp Nagato into the core, and it work itself out from there.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 21, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Minato will warp Nagato into the core, and it work itself out from there.



What if Nagato Shinra Tensei's the core back at him? .


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2014)

LostSelf said:


> What if Nagato Shinra Tensei's the core back at him? .



He warps behind an on cool down Nagato.  Those 5 seconds may as well be tsukiyomi time.


----------



## LostSelf (Feb 21, 2014)

He hits Nagato, and finds out that he used a substitution jutsu and is ripped from behind (?).


----------



## The Pirate on Wheels (Feb 21, 2014)

Nothing he didn't see through with sage danger detection.  Nagato merely rips a clone, and Minato teaches him how shinobi should always look underneath the underneath in another surprise bamflash.


----------



## fior fior (Feb 21, 2014)

The only person Minato has ever 'bamflashed' is Obito.

While this would, under normal circumstances, be very impressive, Obito was an inexperienced child the first time and dying on his knees the second.

OT: Nagato destroys Minato.


----------



## Munboy Dracule O'Brian (Feb 22, 2014)

New Folder said:


> I don't think it's a problem for Minato either. Also, seeing how Nagato was suffering from it, yes,
> it surely will be a problem for him to make it over and over again.



A chakra deprived Nagato wasn't really struggling with chakra. Plus Minato's more likely to run out of chakra; Nagato's shown he can fight an entire village using a jutsu (Pain) that uses jutsu even heavy scale jutsu.

So the idea of Minato>Nagato in chakra capacity is weak.


----------



## Ƶero (Feb 22, 2014)

fior fior said:


> The only person Minato has ever 'bamflashed' is Obito.
> 
> While this would, under normal circumstances, be very impressive, Obito was an inexperienced child the first time and dying on his knees the second.
> 
> OT: Nagato destroys Minato.



This argument is bad and you should feel bad. An "inexperienced child" doesnt get taught by Madara, have access to Senju DNA, summon and fully control 100% Kyuubi, break a Hokage level barrier and master MS jutsus like kamui that made Minato alone capable of handling him at the time.

Current Naruto is 16, guess he's an inexperienced child too


----------



## Jagger (Feb 22, 2014)

The Pirate on Wheels said:


> Deva has all of Nagato's largest attacks.


And the other jutsu are completely worthless nor useful? 

Right, I already understood.


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 22, 2014)

Krippy said:


> If Both characters are alive then Nagato one-shots with CST.
> 
> If Minato is an Edo then he might give Nagato a high diff fight before getting his soul ripped out.



How does Nagato catch him and rip his soul out if kamui couldn't warp him? Minato is to fast for anybody (except Juubi jins).


----------



## Fiiction (Feb 22, 2014)

Nagato can use clones?


----------



## Dokotsuchi (Jan 5, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> He cannot use Frog Kata.
> 
> Where are your feats man?
> 
> ...


First frog kata comes with Sage Mode as it's the natural aura around them being used to their advantage. Next it was stated on the narutopedia that he has it.

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Dokotsuchi (Jan 5, 2021)

DaVizWiz said:


> I'm not sulky at all. The ability to flow and control Natural Energy into your body does not mean you are a perfect Sage. The Pigmentation on your fucking eyeball has 0 to do with the ability to improve from Natural Energy inflation.
> 
> If his living body cannot handle being a medium of all that is existence (Natural Energy), then he is not a Sage.
> 
> ...


Minato is quite obviously a perfect sage. His eyes have the pigment round them and the toad slit pupils. Minato has advanced sensory precog in base anyway. He got knocked out of SM by a blow by Madara that's why and even Naruto can't stay in Sage mode for long. 
Kabuto's case is different he's a dragon sage.


----------



## Android (Jan 5, 2021)

>Bonly Jr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Aegon Targaryen (Jan 5, 2021)

Dokotsuchi said:


> First frog kata comes with Sage Mode as it's the natural aura around them being used to their advantage



no, no it does not.

naruto had to learn it.

jraiya never showed the ghost punches.



Dokotsuchi said:


> . Next it was stated on the narutopedia that he has it.



non-canon (fanon in fact) source.


----------



## Bonly (Jan 5, 2021)

Damn seeing some of these posters hit me in the feels, I miss my son Bonly jr

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ARGUS (Jan 5, 2021)

Even KCM minato can’t beat Nagato 

this minayo gets wrecked by a single boss sized ST 
Nagato mid diffs, possibly low diff

Reactions: Optimistic 1 | Lewd 1


----------

